# how to get rid of skunks?



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lately there are too many skunks on our property.... What is the fastest and cheapest way to get rid of them?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

A 22 ought to do the job


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> Lately there are too many skunks on our property.... What is the fastest and cheapest way to get rid of them?


Skunks are nocturnal except in birthing season. Then, they forage in the day time such that they can guard the newborns at night. I suggest do nothing for a few weeks and your skunk sitings might well go down again.

Hboy54


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

If you are trying to get them out of one particular spot, try using a LOT of moth balls. It does the trick with raccoons anyway.

If you are trying to get rid of them permanently, trap and release (or if you are in the country, the aforementioned .22)


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

We had them living under our house! Long story, but once access was eliminated, they went away. 

In your case, what attracts them to your property? Eliminate that and they should go elsewhere. 

I used critter-ridder around foundation walls to discourage them as well as Racoons & others. It's a bit expensive https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....mal-repellent-granular-shaker.1000464822.html . But you can make something similar yourself. Do a search. If you can buy black pepper in bulk, just use that and sprinkle it around the areas that skunks seem attracted to. Skunks sniff their way around!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> In your case, what attracts them to your property? Eliminate that and they should go elsewhere.


 Actually nothing! They walking around on front/backyard and digging under birch tree (possible looking for worms)... we have some berries on the backyard, but never seen they are eating them...



> A 22 ought to do the job


 believe me, in Israel that what I would do , I had Beretta permanently and M16 occationaly , but here I have only BB gun, with it I eliminated mouse with one shot, but afraid it won;t help against skunks .Suspect they will spray area if I try BB gun on them.....



> I used critter-ridder


 was thinkomg about it , but read pretty bad reviews about Critter... also we have on property very nice rabbit family and don;t want to scary them away...

Also read that bright light and orange peels can help as well as ammonia, so will try it tonight, have some bright light I bought for cottage and Windex (that has ammonia).

Any poisons can help?



> trap and release


 and what if they spray? and how to release? carry them inside my car?! No freaking way!


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

And here I thought this was a Trudeau thread, lol


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> Any poisons can help?
> 
> and what if they spray? and how to release? carry them inside my car?! No freaking way!


Black pepper or critter ridder won't hurt the rabbits. But poison??? That will kill all wild life. Don't do that!

There are techniques for trapping skunks. They apparently can't spray you if they can't see you. Trappers usually partly cover the trap with black plastic. Once skunk is inside, they approach from front and through a blanket over the trap. Then take it to a remote location and release. Not getting sprayed when releasing is the trick. I would hire someone to do it! http://www.wildlife-removal.com/skunktrap.html

Skunks are actually quite neat animals. People have then deskunked and keep them as pets. Maybe do that. Your pet skunks may keep the wild ones away


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

You could catch and eat the skunk, but it doesn't taste all that great.

The hide makes a pretty cool hat though.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Black pepper or critter ridder won't hurt the rabbits


 Actually I found on the Web that pepper spray can help against rabbits. But, I couldn;t find any in Home Depot  . Do you know specific name?


> There are techniques for trapping skunks


 Too complicated for me


> But poison??? That will kill all wild life.


 This is why I don;t really want to use it.... I don;t care about skunks.... let them die , but feel sorry about harmless rabbits and even racoons


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

sags said:


> You could catch and eat the skunk, but it doesn't taste all that great.
> 
> The hide makes a pretty cool hat though.
> 
> View attachment 15665


sags, If I trap one, can I bring it to you?! You may eat it , get hats, adopt or whatever


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mechanic said:


> And here I thought this was a Trudeau thread, lol


Yeap, Tredeau like skunk.... looks nice from outside and stinky inside


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> Actually I found on the Web that pepper spray can help against rabbits. But, I couldn;t find any in Home Depot  . Do you know specific name?
> 
> This is why I don;t really want to use it.... I don;t care about skunks.... let them die , but feel sorry about harmless rabbits and even racoons


You need critter ridder (home depot, Lowes, Walmart) or cheaper ground black pepper (bulk barn or maybe other places but not food stores who want an arm and a leg. Maybe Costco?) . Just sprinkle it in areas frequented by skunks. It will stand up to rain for a while. But you will need quite a lot and it doesn't come cheap.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> sags, If I trap one, can I bring it to you?! You may eat it , get hats, adopt or whatever


I had a pet skunk when I was a kid, and at a different time a raccoon as well. 
The skunk had been 'fixed' but always had that slight scent of perfume. We called him pepe le pew after the famous loonie tunes character. Loved eggs, we fed him eggs from the penned pheasants. Sharp claws, always wore thick leather gloves when handling him. 

View attachment 15673


----------



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh this is easy. They have terrible eyesight and hearing, so if you sneak up behind them they won't know you're coming. Grab him gently and put him in the back seat of your car. Drive him out to the country somewhere-catch and release. The little guy will love his new country paradise! If you are gentle they won't spray. Let us know how you make out

Matt


----------



## mikep (Mar 13, 2017)

Skunks don't like the light. So make your property less attractive to them than your neighbours and you're good.

Get some of those solar lights at home depot and shove them in the ground.


----------

